# OWWWOOOOOOOOOO !!



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/10/2011/2891/feds-release-wyoming-plan-to-delist-wolves

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/10/2011/2892/feds-promise-to-fund-minnesota-wolf-trapping-program


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

* The Wyoming and Montana plan is going to stir the anti's up alright! But would be fantastic if it happens.*

* I love the line "there are about 3,200 wolves in Minnesota, where the species is classified as threatened" yeah sounds like it!*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sure seems like enough.....several yearas ago.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

People like Greenwald with the Center for Biological Diversity and others of his ilk will never be satisfied with any agreement that permits hunting. They are against cattle farmers to begin with and the whole idea of consuming meat. Therefore, wolves are their friends and willing accomplices. These people have been gaming the system for years and every sportsman and taxpayers should know that they are the sworn enemy of mankind as we have known it.

www.thinkingafield.org


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Can you say *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I can say that and more.

There is no shortage of wolves or those trying to protect them. The big bad wolf sure has his posie.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You are correct Brian however I think the big bad wolf would bite you on the arse for linking him with posies.....Did you mean posse ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes you know me...His gang, tribe, back ups, you knew it. They have a ways to travel to get to my arse though







.

However with that said...I am heading to the U.P. again, going on a deer bow hunting trip near Marquett ( sp ? ) with the kids. There are wolves up that way..sure hope they do not read my posts.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Good Luck on the Hunt in the UP man! Beautiful country up there! I worked up in Iron Mountain for a while!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck on the hunt Brian. Can you pack a handgun ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

All the best Brian, I hope you bring home some venison and a nice rack.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think this is pretty much the same thing.

http://outdoornews.com/news/article_73039444-f042-11e0-bec5-001cc4c03286.html


----------

